# how do you how to perform



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi ..
 I'm new to the forum, my name is Mariusz and I come from Polish.
 I have a question for the forum, maybe someone of you will know what techniques have been worked pictures cars, pictures can be seen at the link below:
1
 I will say frankly that I asked on the forums but my Polish people in my country is not willing to share their knowledge, so I decided to log in to a foreign forum can someone help me here, I think people here are more friendly and helpful How would anyone be willing to undertake such a task can send four photos taken in Raw.
 Thank You and Yours
 Mariusz

 I wish you a Merry Christmas


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you wondering how they got such wide shots inside of those cars?

Well, a wide angle lens taking the shot as far back and higher in the car will do that.

Use of a wide angle lens inside of a small space like a car, can add a more visually appealing shot. I have also seen shots taken from the back seat with bot front seats pulled down, to show a complete view of the car from the seats forward. It's great for advertisement and sales.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

This is what the camera pictures were taken, I know Nikon D700 + 14-24 f/2.8 + D300 + 24-70 f/2.8. Exactly my point, which was performed with the technical treatment of these photographs. It may be noted that the pictures do not drown in the shadows, the colors are vivid.
Is not that the exposure is to combine the masks in Photoshop Rawa.No one knows how to write and read English, I use the dictionary on google


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

Nobody knows what treatment techniques used in these pictures?


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2010)

good lighting up front.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

buddy, how you talk about light from the top? photos are taken without flash. These pictures are well-worked in Photoshop


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2010)

I mean they looking professional lite, with strobes,  umbelleras, etc.


----------



## KmH (Dec 22, 2010)

All the images I looked at (the first 15 or so) were shot with ambient light.

Notice the backgrounds are overexposed.

The photographer exposed for the interiors without concern for the backgrounds.

I don't see any evidence that there was much post processing done.

All-in-all, it looks to me like the photographer knew how to do photography.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

What is an All-in-all?


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

Colleague KMH, as you say, then I'll send you a picture, and it's the same as those in the link


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2010)

all in all means everything considered.


Keith, I thought the cars were so well lite and the backgrounds so blown i wondered if they were cut and pasted (strange, but ......) The interiors have a look to me that is far more controled than the exterior seems to provide.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

The pictures are colorful, as well as inside and outside. I thought that in America will not be a problem to read how they were treated to the image. After all, America is the biggest mine of knowledge, technology and turtoliali I translate the word dictionary in google, and it happens that not all are translated well


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks to me like the only post-processing that was done was boosting the contrast and possibly the saturation.  Just as a test, I went out and took a shot of _my_ incredibly unimpressive car, and cranked up the contrast.  I was attempting to match the 2nd photo in the link you sent.







With a prettier car and perhaps changing the car-to-sunlight angle a bit (plus a lot more experience), I don't think I'd have trouble replicating those shots, with no post-processing required beyond a little contrast and saturation enhancement.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

It's still not it, see the note still here:
PASSAT 4MOTION 1.9 TDI 130PS JASNA SKÓRA XSENON ! (1380700529) - motoAllegro
ROVER 75 2.0CDT ALU17 SKÓRA ECRI NAVI TV DVD CHROM (1380288643) - motoAllegro
CZARNE BMW E46 330D 184PS ALU JASNA SKÓRA NAVI TV (1379903775) - motoAllegro
PEUGEOT 407 2.0HDI 136 KM SPORT PDC JBL ALU 17'' (1376981625) - motoAllegro


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 22, 2010)

I go to sleep in my country is 23:20 at night, until tomorrow. Maybe someone will answer my question .. 
 Good night ..


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 22, 2010)

Lysyxmv6 said:


> It's still not it, see the note still here:
> PASSAT 4MOTION 1.9 TDI 130PS JASNA SKÓRA XSENON ! (1380700529) - motoAllegro
> ROVER 75 2.0CDT ALU17 SKÓRA ECRI NAVI TV DVD CHROM (1380288643) - motoAllegro
> CZARNE BMW E46 330D 184PS ALU JASNA SKÓRA NAVI TV (1379903775) - motoAllegro
> PEUGEOT 407 2.0HDI 136 KM SPORT PDC JBL ALU 17'' (1376981625) - motoAllegro



I still don't see anything unusual about the photos or the way they're processed - it's just good photography and lots of experience.

Perhaps it would help us if you could tell us what about the photographs are you specifically trying to learn how to do?  It may be a translation problem, but I'm having trouble understanding exactly what you're asking.

Sleep well.


----------



## ann (Dec 22, 2010)

Those links are in a language I can't read.

Looks like Orion has tried to come up a solution for you.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi .... 
I'm back
Colleague Orions, may be a problem with the translation.
I want to know what technique was used in photoshop, maybe in the lightroom photo processing.


----------



## Jeatley (Dec 23, 2010)

I do not think there was much of a technique used.  I think the photographs are just VERY GOOD photographs.  Not much editing needed!


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 23, 2010)

Maybe it is combining several exposures, one of Raw, the masks in Photoshop


----------



## ann (Dec 23, 2010)

Well, HDR does very well with cars, but the background certainly doesn't look that it has been used with that technique.

Again, whoever took these knows what they are doing, understanding lighting and exposure. Not everything has to be ps to death.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 23, 2010)

It is a pity that no one knows this technique


----------



## jake337 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lysyxmv6 said:


> It is a pity that no one knows this technique


 
Everyone is telling you the technique.  The technique is just good knowledge in photography.  The technique is knowing how to take a photograph properly the first time.  The technique is understanding how to properly expose a photograph.  These are the techniques people are describing.  You can get very good photographs with no post processing done.  

Hope this translates.

Good day,
jake


----------



## mjhoward (Dec 23, 2010)

Lysyxmv6, perhaps you could post up a couple samples of photos that you've taken of some cars so that we can see what you are working with.  Then we might be able to give you better advice on your compositions or settings.  It might also help us to know what, if any, kind of post processing might help YOUR photos look more like the samples.  Without seeing YOUR particular photographs, its hard to say what kind of post processing or other techniques might help yours to look more like the samples.


----------



## Biggs88 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lysyxmv6 said:


> It is a pity that no one knows this technique


 

Its simpl.

Get a car.

Clean the hell out of it.

Wait untill there is great day light out.

Snap photos.

knock the exposure down a tad. 

Increase the contrast.

Bring up a bit of brightness.

Post said photo on the internet.

Have people wonder how you did it.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas tomorrow to insert a picture in Raw


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hello  .. 
Here are the pictures to download, NEF. These photos are mine.
http://www.ramador.pl/1/9/car.rar
I have a request.
How can you, then you do so just as those which I gave at the link at the beginning of the post.

Greetings
Mariusz


----------



## OrionsByte (Dec 25, 2010)

Lysyxmv6 said:


> Hello  ..
> Here are the pictures to download, NEF. These photos are mine.
> http://www.ramador.pl/1/9/car.rar
> I have a request.
> ...



Could you post just the photos instead of the RAR file with the raw photos?  I think most people on here will be pretty hesitant to download a RAR file just for security reasons.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 26, 2010)

Photos are safe, do not send dangerous worms and I'm not a spammer, I am honest, the pictures are on my server.
Pack weighs 250 MB, is in her 25 pictures.


----------



## RobWyse (Dec 26, 2010)

I will attempt to provide answers in Polish, but as my Polish is essentially non existent, I'm not sure they will be any more help than the English answers.

Pierwszy: Ono jest mo&#380;liwy zdj&#281;cia ów bez Photoshop. Ono bierze zdolny wiedza od lekki i ekspozycja.

Sekunda: Naród woli JPEG, ono jest &#322;atwy daje porada z je.

Hopefully that helps


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 26, 2010)

Write in English, because I have translated a little weird
 Maybe I will translate better


----------



## RobWyse (Dec 26, 2010)

I have had it checked by a native polish speaker, and thus found out that my attempts were only slightly closer than if I'd been speaking Croatian .

The corrected version I have been given is:
Po pierwsze: Mo&#380;na zrobi&#263; to zdj&#281;cie bez Photoshopa. To wymaga dobrej znajomo&#347;ci &#347;wiat&#322;a i ekspozycji.
Po drugie: Ludzie wol&#261; JPEG-i, &#322;atwo da&#263; sobie z nimi rad&#281;.

Hopefully that makes much more sense.


----------



## Lysyxmv6 (Dec 26, 2010)

Now perfectly
Treated in a jpg picture loses a lot of quality than the Raw-
Once it gets the raw images to bring out the pictures as much as possible, without a loss.
Here is my page, and my photos:
AutoViewer
Greetings


----------

